

Who ever said forms should be boring? - dokuniev

Today's modern websites &#38; applications embrace the rich front-end features that HTLM5, CSS3, Responsive design and Javascript animation offer.<p>So why has this trend been mostly overlooked when it comes to forms? Who ever said that a survey has to be functional and boring?<p>There is a new service called www.typeform.com that thinks otherwise. I would be interested to know what people think and expand on the topic of responsive webform design.
======
torq
Hmm, this is interesting. Do you know how long ago this service became
available? My company launched a responsive form app last week, so I'm not
sure which of us was first. <http://www.coffeecup.com/web-form-builder/>

Either way, it's great to see more elements of web design going responsive —
not just site layouts! I was looking at responsive jQuery sliders earlier as
well.

~~~
dokuniev
Typeform as a service will be available in Beta from January 2013 onwards. The
team behind typeform have been working on the project for the last 18 months.
In fact there is allot of R&D behind the project in that it's not just about
making the design responsive but also the user experience, not to mention the
complexity in carrying this user experience across devices.

------
petervandijck
Any insight on why this is downloadable software? (As opposed to in the
browser). That's very surprising.

------
dokuniev
<http://www.typeform.com>

------
pulpolab2
Looks very interesting... Just tried a typeform on my iPhone, great UX!

